# Hi EVERYONE



## Raptor (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok. Hi. I'm from Singapore. As can be seen. Where the RSAF comes from, ring a bell?

I found this forum...on Google. After going through the Milavia one. Oh, wait. That isn't right. I'm still in it. Just in this one too...

Ok. That's all. Just dropped by to say hi...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

welcome, so what area of aviation interests you?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks. Ok. Let's see. Mainly Military aviation. WWII and present day. Not veitnam period...

Of those in particular...The engines and... weapons (who can do without those?)


----------

